# o0 توصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ومشواير خاصة o0



## فـــيصـــل (19 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


انا اقوم بتوصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ولدي اكثر من سيارة 

صغيرة وكبيرة عائلية كما لدي اكثر من سائق 

كما يسعدني التعامل مع البائع والمشتري 

في توصيل الطلبات والبضائع الى الزبائن 


للتواصل 0508212026


----------



## tjarksa (22 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: o0 توصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ومشواير خاصة o0*

بالتوفيق اخوي فيصل


----------



## فـــيصـــل (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: o0 توصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ومشواير خاصة o0*

ويآكـ يالغالي


----------



## جنان الخلد (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: o0 توصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ومشواير خاصة o0*

بالتوفيق ...


----------



## القمة للأستثمار (26 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: o0 توصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ومشواير خاصة o0*

الرجاء ممنوع وضع ارقام في الموضوع وشكرا


----------



## فـــيصـــل (28 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: o0 توصيل طالبات وموظفات ومعلمات ومشواير خاصة o0*

الله يجزاكم الخير


----------

